
The Feynman Lectures on Physics Now Completely Online (2014) - synthmeat
http://www.openculture.com/2014/08/the-feynman-lectures-on-physics-the-most-popular-physics-book-ever-written-now-completely-online.html
======
maho
I love the Feynman lectures! But sadly, they are not searchable with google
[1], and I don't see a search box on the site. There _is_ a table of contents,
but no index. Is that a deliberate omission to create more value for buyers of
a digital edition?

[1]
[http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/robots.txt](http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/robots.txt)

~~~
grondilu
The Feynman lectures are also available on the Internet archive:

[https://archive.org/details/TheFeynmanLecturesOnPhysicsVolum...](https://archive.org/details/TheFeynmanLecturesOnPhysicsVolumes1_3_1963)

You can download them in several formats, including PDF and even pure ASCII.

~~~
carussell
I wonder about the provenance of those files. Looks like user eknikko is just
uploading texts to the Internet Archive without any cooperation from the
authors/publishers. His or her channel[1] includes copies of K&R, Stroustrup's
C++ book, and Intro to Algorithms by Cormen et al, among other things.

I know the Archive doesn't have the strictest policy on copyright (tons of old
commercials, magazine scans, and other ephemera that most people see as a grey
area is available), but I doubt even their views are lax enough to look at
this as kosher.

1\.
[https://archive.org/details/@eknikko](https://archive.org/details/@eknikko)

~~~
xiaoma
And it's good for the world that this is the case.

While the original term of 14 years may have struck a good balance between
motivating creators and moving their creations into the public domain,
copyright laws have gone mad in the past century.

~~~
frozenport
Algorithms by Cormen 3rd edition is from 2009

~~~
xiaoma
Interestingly, two of the three private copyright acts in America prior to the
Copyright Act of 1790 I was referring to were for 7 years.

I'm sure if you try, you can find a more recent book. This is just some more
food for thought. What length of time do you believe strikes the optimal
balance between incentivizing creation and adding to the public domain?

~~~
frozenport
The author's lifetime, especially for written works like novels or textbooks.

------
apoh
I think these have been on-line for a number of years now. Bill Gates first
purchased them and created Project Tuva.
[http://research.microsoft.com/apps/tools/tuva/](http://research.microsoft.com/apps/tools/tuva/)

------
category
Cool stuff. Is there "Feynman Lectures" (not necessarily by Feynman) for math
or CS?

~~~
jonjacky
The Feynman Lectures on Computation. Discussed at
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17274.Feynman_Lectures_On...](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17274.Feynman_Lectures_On_Computation),
etc.

